
I’m sharing my (successful) Harvard LLM application - tobywillcocks
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/tobiaswillcocks_harvard-law-lawschool-activity-6578207952048660480-XboI
======
tobywillcocks
I’m sharing the essay and personal statement that got me into the Harvard LLM
program.

I hope this helps anyone who's thinking of applying but doesn’t have
connections with Harvard alumni who can provide personal tips or share sample
essays.

Feel free to reach out here or connect on LinkedIn if you want to see it. :)

